# Jet Lathes



## Adam (8 Mar 2004)

I'm considering this lathe:

JET 708358K/JWL-1442VSK 

http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/tg/de ... i&n=228368


I've seen it at my local store, but can't find a good website for Jet with more product details. Does anyone have a link to this?

Is there any other recommended lathes in this price range?

Thanks for any help/comments!

Adam


----------



## Noel (8 Mar 2004)

Adam,

Of course one could take a very wild guess and suggest
http://www.jet.uk.com/home.html
But I have no doubt that the site has not been updated for about 12 months....

Rgds

Noel

PS If it's on the US market there are a multitude of reviews and user info
all over the net.


----------



## Alf (8 Mar 2004)

Adam,

Well it isn't listed on Jet's UK site, which is odd: http://www.jet.uk.com/woodlathes but it _is_ on the Poolewood one: http://www.poolewood.co.uk/acatalog/Lathe_Jet_JWL-1442.html. Any help?

Cheers, Alf

Wondering when Adam built the extension on his workshop to put it in... :roll:


----------



## Adam (8 Mar 2004)

Alf":18mfq927 said:


> Adam,
> 
> Well it isn't listed on Jet's UK site, which is odd: http://www.jet.uk.com/woodlathes but it _is_ on the Poolewood one: http://www.poolewood.co.uk/acatalog/Lathe_Jet_JWL-1442.html. Any help?



Thanks (both). Ahh I found the main jet website on:

http://www.wmhtoolgroup.com/



Alf":18mfq927 said:


> Cheers, Alf
> 
> Wondering when Adam built the extension on his workshop to put it in... :roll:




Well, it'll not be in daily use, so I was considering storing the legs and just keeping the "main" bit in the workshop, stood up vertically. (where the bicycles are currently). Then when I need it, I'll lift it flat onto the bench.
I'm considering building another shed, to put all the junk which the missus thinks should go in my workshop, (although she is sadly mistaken on that point). E.g. the bikes (instead of them being collapsed I could have them ready to ride, car roof box, roof rack bars, etc). I might construct it such that the lathe can be setup permanently in there, and I have to take the bikes out to use it.

It's always a squeeze in my workshop, and I'm hoping to get the planer thicknesser at the same time. Although that means building a very small "extension" about a foot square, into which the aluminium extrusion the sliding carriage on the table saw can be pushed into. To make a "little" more space. 

Adam


----------



## Alf (8 Mar 2004)

Cast iron... I wonder exactly how heavy that is then... :roll: Normal people - that is people _without_ suspiciously long scarves, sonic screwdrivers and robot dogs called K-9 - would acknowledge that their workshop is, in fact, *very small* and buy a mini or midi lathe in consequence. But oh no, not Doctor I-can-just-squeeze-a-P/T-into-that-square-inch-there-if-I-don't-mind-a-workshop-with-more-sticking-out-bits-than-a-Norman-castle Adam. :lol: 

Cheers, Alf

Assuming that floor space to actually _stand_ on is no longer an issue, as Adam must have to hang from the ceiling to fit in by now...


----------



## Adam (8 Mar 2004)

Alf":1zlwp3jg said:


> Cast iron... I wonder exactly how heavy that is then... :roll:



Whilst I don't mind not having cast iron on a tablessaw, on a lathe, it's definately my preferred choice. 



Alf":1zlwp3jg said:


> Normal people - that is people _without_ suspiciously long scarves, sonic screwdrivers and robot dogs called K-9 - would acknowledge that their workshop is, in fact, *very small* and buy a mini or midi lathe in consequence. But oh no, not Doctor I-can-just-squeeze-a-P/T-into-that-square-inch-there-if-I-don't-mind-a-workshop-with-more-sticking-out-bits-than-a-Norman-castle Adam. :lol: Cheers, Alf


I refuse to re-purchase any WW tools if possible as I'm buying equipment for life long use. So I don't want to buy a "mini-lathe" and then a "full size lathe". It might not fit in very easily now, but we will move house at some stage, and space for a large workshop is a #1 requirement. In the meantime, I have to do the best I can with the space available.  I've done pretty well so far, my Mafell router, Woodrat, Tablesaw, LN-planes - none of them have been "upgraded" as my skill outmatched the equipment. I'm still the limiting factor .



Alf":1zlwp3jg said:


> Assuming that floor space to actually _stand_ on is no longer an issue, as Adam must have to hang from the ceiling to fit in by now...



It pretty cosy, but who else has every single item in their entire workshop within reach of their workbench????? :shock: 8) 
I have to admit, I was trying to workout how to squeeze a dust filtration unit into the roof space, and am struggling a bit. The only place I can think of is above the tablesaw. I need to think about that for a bit longer.

Adam


----------



## blurk99 (8 Mar 2004)

I've got the Delta version (slightly less stuff - no indexing and a few other bits) and i like it as a lathe but now i've put it in the shed i ain't moving the pipper, it's incredibly heavy, i reckoned the headstock and bed to be about 80kg - nearly killed the poor delivery driver who got it up the garden path


----------



## Alf (8 Mar 2004)

asleitch":rbnsfgkr said:


> Whilst I don't mind not having cast iron on a tablesaw, on a lathe, it's definately my preferred choice.


No argument from me; mine's cast iron too. And like blurk99 says, it's *heavy*. It's really not something you're going to want to have to move. Trust me on this... :shock: 

Cheers, Alf


----------



## Adam (8 Mar 2004)

ALF,

You know how small my workshop is - I have to move it. The best I could do is rig up something to assist me in lifting it. I mooted the idea of a second shed last night, and SWMBO thought it might be an OK idea. So the option of having it permanently setup is a possibility. It did occur to me the easiest thing would be to set it up in the workshop at work - plenty of space, heat and light. But there's already one in there..... Would have access to the bandsaw though - which would help.

Hmm, time to do some measurements me thinks!

Adam


----------



## frank (8 Mar 2004)

adam what about an extending workshop where one side pulls out on wheels then when youve finished for the day you just slide it back in again , :lol: 

frank


----------



## Chris Knight (8 Mar 2004)

Adam,

Just where do you assemble anything you make? Not to speak of finishing it etc.

Inquiring minds want to know..


----------



## Adam (9 Mar 2004)

waterhead37":1i1ffj0d said:


> Adam,
> 
> Just where do you assemble anything you make? Not to speak of finishing it etc.
> 
> Inquiring minds want to know..



Well I do have a resonable size workbench in there (I do have to clear all the stuff off it first - but it's not often you need the whole lot in one go.) It;s not very clear from the picture but it does extend across to the left. I do sand stuff in there, but most finishing occurs in the house, in the spare bedroom. For really big stuff, I have access to a very large workshop at work, morticer, TS, P/T, Spindle Moulder, Lathe etc, all 3phase and industrial quality. I also don't keep any wood in the workshop much, other than scraps, it's either in the house if it's for an imminent project, or I've taken to storing other large amounts above the workshop at work, it's heated, dry and has a staircase up to a mezzanine floor.







Adam


----------

